# Calling all Laurel folks



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Moving soon and am looking for a few things:

First: Advice on areas that are good to live and not so good. We're looking at the Laurel area, specifically the Camden Russett apartments.

Secondly: Are a lot of the roads bike friendly or do the drivers drive like mad?

Third: Any good bike shop recommendations? I'm going to need to buy a new touring rig (looking at the Surly LHT).

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

-Rob

Edit 1: This includes all surrounding areas of Laurel; of if you have knowledge of the area!


----------



## Willito (Apr 25, 2004)

*I live in*

the Scaggsville area, right off 216. I dont have too many problems as I ride out 216 into the less congested parts of Howard county. Once I cross 108 there isn't too much traffic. 
In the russet area you could ride out whiskey bottom road and get onto some bike friendly roads, or you could just ride the paths there is russet and meander over to maryland city. The patuxent wildlife refuge is also nearby with some unpaved and poorly paved roads with little or no traffic. If you were to go down 197 you could get to some pretty good cycling around the usda farm, but getting there would suck.
I have heard that russet is a very nice diverse community to live in.
As far as bike shops go I travel to college park bikeshttp://www.bike123.com/mtairy.htm
College Park Bicycles 4360 Knox Road College Park MD 20740 301. Another bike shop in the area in race pace in columbiahttp://racepacebicycles.com/index.cfm
Race Pace Bicycles - Home, or princeton sports in columbiahttp://www.princetonsports.com/
Princeton Sports.Both of the latter shops are a little too vanilla for me, but they're there if you need a repair or tubes. If you're looking for a touring rig, I would definately look to college park cycles and speak to chad. He is incredibly knowledgeable, and has done a ton of touring. They carry in the touring line: co-motion, rivendell, waterford, independent fab, gunnar, and tons of other mainstream bikes.
Hope this helps,
If you need anything else, drop me a line.
Bill


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Bill, I kind of forgot I posted this. Plans may have changed and we're looking more at Columbia now. Seems like a better place to live for the family; although it is farther away from my work.

My original intent was to commute the 10 miles down to the Greenbelt metro and take that the rest of the way but I reckon not anymore.


----------



## Willito (Apr 25, 2004)

*Columbia is nice.*

Columbia is nicer for cycling. I think you will find it is less isolated than russet. There are many miles of backroads in Howard county you're going to love. I have heard that princeton sports and race pace columbia have group rides every week. I have not been on any of their rides, but it would be a nice way to meet other cyclists in the area who can show you the roads.
My wife commutes to arlington everyday and takes the train from laurel to union station. She used to drive to greenbelt, but found the train to be an easier commute even if the train does not run as often as the metro.
Good luck in finding a home!
Bill


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Check out West Laurel as well, it's Columbia-like without the silly street names, the covenants, and the prices are lower. I grew up there, other than a lot of newer McMansions the area is still pretty rural.

Cheers


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i grew up in Maryland City and moved to Millersville. Russett is over priced and is not that nice - too many rental units if you get my drift...

as for riding - in 15 minutes from my parents house i was in the rural escape of Howard couny - the back way up Scaggsville Road under 95 to Rocky Gorge was a great ride - could go out to Tridelphia or loop back around to Gorman - plenty of roads that have become major routes for commuters.

you can head out to Bowie and make a loop around to Odenton. there is a Saturday morning ride at the Rt 50 / 424 park and ride that goes down into southern AA county - very nice roads and a great group of people.

i logged thousands of miles in highschool and i never had a problem finding a fun ride. Ellicott City - specially Ilcester Road is a fun ride - don't forget your extra lungs.

-steve


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Steve, thanks for the tips and advice. We've actually rented a place in Jessup instead. I heard too many negatives about the Russett area.

Anyhow, I'm trying to convince the wife to let me have a Cross Check sooner rather than later but we'll see how that goes. When that happens, you'll have to take me out and show me the area if you don't mind.

Again, thanks!


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

no problem - there are tons of places to ride - just get yourself to Rt 104 off of rt 1 and head into the Patapsco Valley and Ilchester Road for a day of pain, er, fun 

-steve


----------

